# помогите опознать и оценить.



## gonivo (22 Авг 2015)

Недавно убирались дома и нашли вот такой вот чудо инструмент.Что это и с чем едят?)и какая ориентировочная стоимость у него.


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2015)

*gonivo*, ну и что тут оценивать? Вельт 30-ти летний полностью убитый. Отдайте пионерам для опытов.


----------



## SDmitriy (23 Авг 2015)

Это аккордеон Weltmeister Serino, производства ГДР. Диапазон - 41х120, т.е. полный. Аккордеон многотембровый с розливом, чем и может быть интересен для покупателя. С предыдущим сообщением согласен:vev (23.08.2015, 00:33) писал:


> Отдайте пионерам для опытов.


Инструмент действительно ученический, если хотите, любительского уровня - хороший выбор для музыкальных школ. Больших денег он стоить изначально не может, но продать реально от $150, при условии, что сохранился строй и отвечают все голоса.


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2015)

*SDmitriy*, побойтесь бога! У него ж нет левой! Какие 150$  за такую рухлядь в таком состоянии?


----------



## zet10 (23 Авг 2015)

Инструмент убитый в "хлам"!полностью поддерживаю оценку VEV.В лучшем случае его можно продать мастерам на запчасти за 500 руб. К нам в магазин такие инструменты привозят каждый день,я уже перестал и на запчасти их брать, весь склад забит этим " хламом" и гниет ( а аренда за склад 30 тыс.руб в месяц),вобщем надо тоже вывозить все это "добро" на утилизацию,уж больно  дорого нынче обходится хранение дров.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Авг 2015)

Ждём объявление на Авито.

"Раритетный,  концертный, НОВЫЙ аккордеон, практически никто не играл. Требует МЕЛКОГО ремонта. "))
Кстати- где это чудо? В Хабаровске? В Улан-Удэ?
Если недалеко от меня- я дам аж тыщу. Мне эмблему на чемодан надо, и правый полукорпус в разбор.


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если недалеко от меня- я дам аж тыщу. Мне эмблему на чемодан надо, и правый полукорпус в разбор.


Вот что МУЗЫКА с человеком делает... Месяц назад 500 рублей за рабочий инструмент было не найти, а сейчас тыщу за развалину не жалко 
Или эт действия правительства по укреплению рубля так сказались?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Авг 2015)

vev писал:Не в развалине дело. Эмблема красивая, я её на кофр приклею. А правый полукорпус- на дирбан по голосам и клапанам. Если это изделие хранилось в сухой квартире- там ещё можно порыться...


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> vev писал:
> Не в развалине дело. Эмблема красивая, я её на кофр приклею. А правый полукорпус- на дирбан по голосам и клапанам. Если это изделие хранилось в сухой квартире- там ещё можно порыться...


Тогда конечно... Тыщу за эмблему... Это по-божески


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Авг 2015)

vev! 
 Уже же спрашивал почтенное общество: почему нет "Беседки" или "Курилки". Никто не ответил.
Я умных слов не знаю, а поговорить хочется...))


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, дык проблема... Заведите тему "Беседка" и я с удовольствием попикируюсь с Вами там 

А то, за неимением Павлова, жисть совсем на форуме замерла...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Авг 2015)

Инструмент надо смотреть. Если его мало использовали, просто уронили, и после этого мастика и корпус остались в порядке, то основную проблему с левой механикой можно решить. Обычно при ударе у Вельтов слетает с застёжек аккордовый блок и механика приобретает вот такой страшный вид. В общем надо смотреть. Может быть чёрт и не так страшен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Авг 2015)

Чёрт не страшен. Страшно платить 10-15 тыр мастеру, который возьмётся восстанавливать это чудо. А потом продать его за 5-6.


----------



## zet10 (23 Авг 2015)

Мне кажется,что КузалОглы тоже скоро станет мастером,и начнет продавать инструменты как Горячие пирожки))... Уж шибко хорошо он освоил всю суть дела))... Зачем ему эмблемы?зачем ему правый полу корпус? Он явно что то не договаривает нам...и потом,согласен с Vev, откуда у человека появилась тысяча? Раньше как помнится были сложности и с 500 рублями?Все это смутно меня наталкивает на мысль,что во Влодимирской области скоро откроется очень хорошая мастерская по ремонту язычковых инструментов!


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2015)

*zet10*, zet10 (23.08.2015, 22:19) писал:


> Уж шибко хорошо он освоил всю суть дела))...


 Далеко не всю. В язычковых инструментах есть одна штукенция, которую я могу только чуть по мелочи подправить. И имею благоговейный трепет перед умами её создателей. Эта штукенция- басовая механика. Если она рассыпалась, привести её в порядок может только реально практикующий мастер. Или Бог.   Вот туда я не суюсь серьёзно, и поэтому упомянутый инструмент никому не советую. Там всё будет круто и дорого. Возможно даже, что невозможно.


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

Владимир отчасти прав. У немцев это может быть не так сложно. Раскинуть на столе порядно механику, а затем собрать ее на нужном месте не так-то и сложно. У меня это без тренировки минут 20-30 заняло. Если же что реально сломалось, то тут похуже будет.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (24.08.2015, 14:35) писал:


> Если она рассыпалась, привести её в порядок может только реально практикующий мастер. Или Бог.   Вот туда я не суюсь серьёзно, и поэтому упомянутый инструмент никому не советую. Там всё будет круто и дорого. Возможно даже, что невозможно.


Вы не поверите, но инструменты в таком виде попадаются раза два-три за учебный год. Играют же дети. Ставят аккордеон на диван-стул. А там - мышка бежала, хвостиком махнула, и инструмент летит с высоты полуметра в лучшем случае на ковёр. Далее - слёзы. 10-15 тыс. за переборку... Тут Вы, конечно, загнули (при условии, что механика до падения была в порядке!)
Такой отремонтированный инструмент у нас в Екатеринбурге стоит 15-20 тыс. В любом случае, если *gonivo *захочет хоть что-то получить на руки, надо консультироваться у мастеров лично или, как было предложено, подарить пионЭрам.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2015)

Эмоции - в сторону. В инструменте дела будут примерно такие, как на фото. И копаться там долго. И без гарантии успеха.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (24.08.2015, 19:28) писал:


> В инструменте дела будут примерно такие, как на фото. И копаться там долго. И без гарантии успеха.


Там другая механика. Блочная. И расположение рычагов очень логичное. Даже без донора можно собрать.


----------

